# NGD:Ibanez Rg 7680 LTD



## Skylark (Jul 18, 2009)

So, for about 2 years I saved every spare and change money, to get me a 7stringer. I read and checked the i-net and testing some 7ers and with the Ibbys I got I fell in love with an Universe 7BK. Finally I had a small amount to get me a used Ibby 7620, S7320 or something but I really GASed for a Universe and was about to save some more, when THIS beast (pics below) crossed my way. I only heard of one or two. Totally unaffordable, never thought to get one, but then&#8230;
  (I have to apologize, not to post it in the Hot Auktion Thread, but I had to snag it....)

 On the evilbay a guy was selling something, he wasnt aware of its beauty and grace. So I p.m.ed him, we negotiated a (redicioulus..) price, and next day I was off to grab it.
 It was early as fxxx and in the distance you can see the skyline of Hamburg, Blankenese to be precise 





I said it was early




Hit the road




Changed car to leave no traces&#8230;. 




No time for the view




After some km through germany I got it and reached the mothership





And here it is. 
RG 7680 LTD 1 
specs:
-Limited, only 15 of this color were in germany (due to the national distributor) and 15 purple
-Made in Japan-2000
-Basswood body 
-5 pieces maple/bubinga, 27" scale neck
-Rosewood fretboard FTW 
-24 jumbo frets 
-5-way selector switch
-Dimarzio custom H/S/H 
-Blue Finish with deep texture on it 
-Glow in the dark bindin I call it shining, cause its fuckin bright (body, neck & headstock)
-Lo-Pro Edge 
It was in a pretty bad shape, not played for really long time. So its first aid time




Pasta cake. Yeah.
[FONT=&quot]



[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Nice Tip, big thanx to Leon![/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]



[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Before [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]



[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]After[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]




[/FONT] [FONT=&quot]



[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]



[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]



[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]



[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]



[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]The queen of the ryche[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]



[/FONT]
The cleaning and setup took some time, and finally it was ready to rock. Pups are great and in mint condition, its strange but it is the sickest guitar I ve ever played. The neck is absolutly comfy, smooth and feels just...right. I never played a baritone 7er, but it works. Now, when I played my RBM 1 or RG 550 LTD it feels like toys. Not bad though, but different.
 I tried to find out something about the 7680, as many others before, but only got answer from the german head of Ibanez telling me how many they imported (15 blue, 15 purple), but he couldn&#8217;t tell how many were built at all. On this forum I know of 2 others and there are another 2 or 3 on Jemsite. But that&#8217;s about it. 
 Now I need to thank some guys on this forum who helped ID&#8217;ing and finding out what it was, and crossed their fingers. It worked guys!!
Edit: The glow in the dark pictures













 [FONT=&quot]That&#8217;s it for now, I&#8217;m off for some drinks and [/FONT]

Thanks for reading, hope you enjoyed


----------



## Apophis (Jul 18, 2009)

CONGRATS


----------



## ralphy1976 (Jul 18, 2009)

awesome score my friend!!!!

looks pretty classy!!


----------



## setsuna7 (Jul 18, 2009)

Congrats!!! You are one lucky fucker!!!


----------



## 7slinger (Jul 18, 2009)

sweet find


----------



## Ibanezsam4 (Jul 18, 2009)

nice axe there friend. i chuckled at the mothership part


----------



## kmanick (Jul 18, 2009)

Congrats!
Nice score, I'd love to try one of those.


----------



## aphelion (Jul 18, 2009)

gorgeous guitar, mate


----------



## BlindingLight7 (Jul 18, 2009)

could you be a jolly good fellow and take some pictures at night? i want to see the "glow in the dark" binding.


----------



## keeper006 (Jul 18, 2009)

Nothing sweeter than finding a deal like that. I got a Martin at a garage sale where an older lady was selling her dead husband's stuff off. Price=$100. she had no idea and said she'd come down on the price, but I told her I was getting a good enough deal already. +1 for your hunting skills.


----------



## Skylark (Jul 18, 2009)

Thanks guys!


BlindingLight7 said:


> could you be a jolly good fellow and take some pictures at night? i want to see the "glow in the dark" binding.


Yeah, tomorrow itll work, need to mess with my camera a bit


> Nothing sweeter than finding a deal like that. I got a Martin at a garage sale where an older lady was selling her dead husband's stuff off. Price=$100. she had no idea and said she'd come down on the price, but I told her I was getting a good enough deal already. +1 for your hunting skills.


Thats a hell of a deal, dude.


----------



## djpharoah (Jul 18, 2009)




----------



## Kheros (Jul 18, 2009)

That guitar is a beauty. I'm so GASing for a 27", but it's definitely going to have to wait. Nice find.


----------



## slayercannibalsuffohead (Jul 18, 2009)

To you sir, well done. A sneaky, evil way of obtaining it (not posting in the hot auction thread), I dig your style! 

Seriously though, well done mate, grabbed a couple of bargains in the last few weeks myself, the pleasure recipricols in my brain are in overloaded pleasure, as would yours be, enjoy.


----------



## loktide (Jul 18, 2009)

nice score 

i have a purple one


----------



## BrainArt (Jul 18, 2009)

Nice score, man!!!!  I want one!!!!


----------



## Sang-Drax (Jul 18, 2009)

Great success!


----------



## Ippon (Jul 18, 2009)

Congrats! I'll have one of those some day.


----------



## hypermagic (Jul 19, 2009)

I love an oiled up fretboard man, grats on your score

and br00tal uke .


----------



## Wi77iam (Jul 19, 2009)

glow in the dark pics? 

Congrats, those are sexy. I want one.


----------



## vortex_infinium (Jul 19, 2009)

Aw that finish is awesome!


----------



## Stitch (Jul 19, 2009)

I am incredibly jealous. Congratulations, enjoy your guitar!


----------



## Fred (Jul 19, 2009)

Looks deliiicious.


----------



## Skylark (Jul 19, 2009)

Thanks to all for your kind words. Its absolutly stunning guitar.
EDIT: I uploaded some nightshot of the glow in the dark binding, which is amazing


loktide said:


> nice score
> 
> i have a purple one


I know and you have an awesome tone, bro


----------



## HANIAK (Jul 19, 2009)

That guitar is so gorgeous it hurts! Congrats dude!


----------



## st2012 (Jul 19, 2009)

Nice score man! Love it.


----------



## crayzee (Jul 19, 2009)

GEIL! Coole Axt (no need to translate into English, right?)

Niels


----------



## Skylark (Jul 20, 2009)

crayzee said:


> GEIL! Coole Axt (no need to translate into English, right?)
> 
> Niels


No you dont 
Danke Mann!


----------



## Mattmc74 (Jul 20, 2009)

Congrats! Nice score!


----------



## B36arin (Jul 20, 2009)

Congrats man, that's awesome!

I'm not really an Ibby guy, but I really, really want a 7680!


----------



## cddragon (Jul 20, 2009)

Mmmmm give me one NOW!!! It's probably the guitar I'm GASing for the most (well, right after Broderick's LACS RGA7) BIG congrats bro!  and  away!


----------



## Harry (Jul 20, 2009)

Congrats on the rare beast, awesome!


----------



## Konfyouzd (Jul 20, 2009)

i need one of those


----------



## s_k_mullins (Jul 20, 2009)

Only the 2nd time i've seen one of these RG's, and I have to say I love it!
Gorgeous guitar! Congrats


----------



## poopyalligator (Jul 20, 2009)

I have been wanting one of those for years. never seem to find them though. I wish they werent so damn rare. I dont get why ibanez wouldnt make a few more like that. They would sell a ton of them.


----------



## DiezelMonster (Jul 20, 2009)

cool guitar!!!

pasta cake? is that pasta cooked it looks hard? and no sauce???? wierd!


----------



## Skylark (Jul 20, 2009)

DiezelMonster said:


> cool guitar!!!
> 
> pasta cake? is that pasta cooked it looks hard? and no sauce???? wierd!


Its just a founding for a strawberry cake, my wife did, so the pasta was uncooked. It looked so strange, I had to upload it. But you can try to eat it 


> I dont get why ibanez wouldnt make a few more like that. They would sell a ton of them.


Yeah, its sad. The guitar plays extremly well and it is of great quality. I have tried a few 7er, but there are no stock Ibbys of that kind around. (Instead of the Universe IMHO)


----------



## John_Strychnine (Jul 20, 2009)

Congratulations, but the fact that you have one and i don't makes me sick! haha j/k, 

I seriously want one though, my 2077xl is nothing compared to it!


----------



## Skylark (Jul 20, 2009)

John_Strychnine said:


> Congratulations, but the fact that you have one and i don't makes me sick! haha j/k,


Im sorry to hear that, sir
..otherwise it makes me a hell of a lucky bastard


----------



## HumanFuseBen (Jul 20, 2009)

damn, what a killer axe! nice find, man.


----------



## John_Strychnine (Jul 20, 2009)

Skylark said:


> Im sorry to hear that, sir
> ..otherwise it makes me a hell of a lucky bastard



You are indeed!


----------



## 7 Dying Trees (Jul 20, 2009)

awesome! they are well nice guitars!


----------



## Rick (Jul 20, 2009)

That's awesome!


----------



## Razor777 (Jul 20, 2009)

By the looks of things Skylark, you know how we all love it nice and oily around here! 

By the looks of the pictures, the camera was as tired as you were (looking at the blurry picture of the clock!)

But yeah, good find man, I'm happy for ya!

James


----------



## Xaios (Jul 20, 2009)

Just remember, I was the first person here to ID it. 


Gratz.


----------



## vandoren (Jul 20, 2009)

i got same one as u, same color~~\m/


----------



## Skylark (Jul 21, 2009)

Xaios said:


> Just remember, I was the first person here to ID it.
> 
> 
> Gratz.


Yeah I do!!
Big thx, that was a very thrilling night when I found it



vandoren said:


> i got same one as u, same color~~\m/


WOW what a gorgeous guitar 
And greetz to Hong Kong


----------



## Stitch (Jul 21, 2009)

Yeah...except that bastard paid $192 USD for it. Prick.


----------



## Skylark (Jul 21, 2009)

7 Dying Trees said:


> awesome! they are well nice guitars!


Thx to the man with most exciting collection of (the) Universe. I dig your style!


Stitch said:


> Yeah...except that bastard paid $192 USD for it. Prick.


Man, and I thought 550 that I paid was a bargain. 
192$ ? what else did he do for it?
Lucky man! Consgrats


----------



## vandoren (Jul 23, 2009)

Stitch said:


> Yeah...except that bastard paid $192 USD for it. Prick.



u read my old post, lol~~



what i did was bumping my biggest local music store's warehouse clearance, it was the 3rd day i hanging there and met it

those sales was tagging it as RG450(tagging a 7string with a 6 string model,silly.....), that's why they sold for USD$192 

i didn't know it's a rare axe until got it home to identify it


----------



## Musza (Dec 19, 2009)

Congratulations! I have the purple one and I love it!

If you'd like to sell it one day, give me a PM. Would be nice to have a 7680 in two different finish


----------



## Skylark (Dec 19, 2009)

Thank you very much.
and also congrats to you, sir!
Its the greatest guitar I've ever played and I thought of getting another one too.

There will be no way I could ever imagine to sell it, but if you would like to sell yours....
you are welcome


----------



## Zahs (Dec 19, 2009)

me like.... me like like... me jealous.... me congratulates you!!!!


----------



## caskettheclown (Dec 19, 2009)

me want glow in the dark


----------



## LeAdEr (Sep 15, 2012)

What a beautiful guitar. It´s my goal to get a 7680/7681 or 1077XL in the next 1 or 2 years.


----------



## Opion (Nov 10, 2014)

That glow in the dark binding/fretboard dots is SO BADASS! I want one  Sick score man, hope you enjoy that thing for years to come.


----------



## Emperor Guillotine (Nov 10, 2014)

Talk about a necrobump... -.-


----------



## Jarmake (Nov 10, 2014)

Emperor Guillotine said:


> Talk about a necrobump... -.-



If the original post is one of that quality and the geetar is that cool I don't even care.


----------



## FILTHnFEAR (Nov 10, 2014)

You should be proud of that. 

Great color.


----------



## nicklord (Nov 11, 2014)

you killed it!HNGD


----------

